# Anything Weird Going On Here Today?



## BreezyCooking (Mar 10, 2007)

Normally I'd blame my computer, but this site is the only one I visit that today is taking a good 10-15 minutes to load.

Anything going on?  Or is it at my end?


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2007)

I have not had any problems at all today.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 10, 2007)

I had a few probas about 40 mins ago, pages were taking a Long time to load up and/or refresh.

you`re Not on your own, and it seems to be all ok now (this end anyway).
maybe it was a High Traffic time on the server?


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 10, 2007)

No problems here, either.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 10, 2007)

all systems checked and operable


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 10, 2007)

Maybe it is just at my end.  Just thought I'd check since this was the only site giving me the slo-mo.  No biggy.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 10, 2007)

Aside from the dog having kittens, things seem pretty normal about here.


----------

